# Tax guidance for ILR



## MohsinAli (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Guys

I need some help. 

I am going for my ILR next year. I currently on Tier 1 ( Got ist visa in 2011, extended in 2013)

During my last visa application, I had employment income+Dividends from my personal company at that time (2013). I dissolved the company because I got a full time job

Now I am going for ILR and was looking at my tax status. I can't find out how my accountant filed the previous tax return for that year 2013 and he doesn't have any breakdown as well. But it seems that he has failed to declare any corporation tax however we did submit the correct personal tax return

Now my income is all from employment and all the Tax+NI has been paid correctly . I am just worried that I don't have any reason or breakdown of why the corporation tax was not paid at that year.

Does any body have the same scenario ? or any suggestion what should I do ? 

Also do they check all the tax return for last 5 years ?

i really appreciate any help


----------

